# T-shirt Fulfillment for Sublimation Printing



## exclusivedetails (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I have a few t-shirt designs that needs printed (back/front/sleeves). I heard sublimation printing is what I am looking for.

Does anyone have recommendations for a fulfillment company that can do sublimation printing that has a quicker turn around time (1 - 3 business days)? 

I am also price sensitive too. Looking for something that is under $23 per shirt.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here are some sources for all over sublimation printing:

S&K Sports Shirts - Order Form
https://www.theprintful.com/custom/all-over-printing-sublimation
http://www.jakprints.com/all-over-shirt-printing/


----------

